# Elevator Ventilation



## Mech

The IMC states that an elevator needs mechanical ventilation.  Are they referring to hoistway ventilation or cab ventilation?

The elevator company told me that ASME A17.1 says that LULA (Limited Use Limited Accessibility) elevators do not require ventilation.

Do I still need ventilation?  I assume "yes."

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## north star

Re: Elevator Ventilation

*Table 403.3 in the `06 IMC says "elevator car".    I interpret that to mean inside*

*the elevator car itself.*

*Section 3004.1 in the `06 IBC requires elevator hoistways to be vented*

*[ where more than 3 stories ], to remove smoke and hot gases.   If you*

*decide to allow the 'non-venting' of the elevator car itself, document*

*the ASME A17.1 section in to your records.*


----------



## Dr. J

Re: Elevator Ventilation

As north star said, IMC table 403.3, lists under public spaces "Elevator car".  This is the ventilation of the elevator car for human ventilation purposes.   IBC 3006.2 refers to ventilation of the machine room for cooling purposes.

The IMC does not recognize a LULA elevator as anything different than an elevator, but I agree with northstar - use the manufacturer's data and the ANSI code to document that the elevator does not require ventilation.

As a general note about elevator car ventilation, 1 cfm/sf of Outside Air is required.  Footnote G indicates this can be transfer.  Most elevator cars are ventilated via a fan in the ceiling that just circulates air to and from the hoistway, and this works just fine.  However, a strict reading of IMC requires OUTSIDE AIR to be introduced.  IMC 403.2.2 (regarding transfer air) states _"The required outdoor air rates specified in Table 403.3 shall be introduced directly into such spaces or into the occupied spaces from which air is transferred or a combination of both."_.  That is impractical, and I have never seen this applied by any AHJ in low/midrise buildings.  High rise buildings may have a dedicated elevator car AC system.


----------



## peach

Re: Elevator Ventilation

ASME 17 goes into a lot more detail about hoistway venting (and car ventilation) than any of the "I" codes do.. I've learned alot more about elevators.. than I care to know.


----------

